# Emachine ET-1331-40e



## sinh1992 (Jan 31, 2009)

It is possible to overclock this emachine? it have integrated graphic nvidia 6150 SE. It lag when i play DriftCity with the lowest setting... So i was thinking if there's a way for me to tweak it up a little so i wouldn't get lag.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Overclocking integrated graphics is not a good idea as the gains would be unnoticeable and a waste of time. The best thing too do would be to install a dedicated GPU and replace the power supply to accommodate the new gpu. A faster processor would probably help as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard Graphics are not suitable for a good gaming experience.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

You never want to use On board Graphics. Right now is a good time to buy a new dedicated video card because the AMD Radeon HD6000 series is out so many places like Newegg have marked down their Ati Radeon HD5000 series. You can get a 5770 for about $130 it is a good card i am using on my computer. Here is a link to it.

Newegg.com - XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

I have no problems with it at all. For a power supply try to get a good 650W. I would recommend this one 

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

I am running this one and it hasn't given me so much as a hick up. I hope that you take my suggestions and that every thing works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to add to the above OEM machines generally have a locked BIOS so you can't alter the settings. So no you can't overclock it.


----------

